# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  Copycat Clown

## lasweetswan

Deborah's beautiful clown  :Very Happy: 




I managed to do the entire thing with a #2 pencil!

----------

_BallsUnlimited_ (10-22-2011),Christopher De Leon (10-22-2011),_CoolioTiffany_ (10-22-2011),ctdasme (10-22-2011),_monk90222_ (10-23-2011),_rjk890_ (11-15-2011),Stewart_Reptiles (10-22-2011)

----------


## MoonlightBoas

Wow, that's awesome!  You did a fantastic job on that drawing  :Smile:

----------

lasweetswan (10-21-2011)

----------


## MidSouthMorphs

Very nice!  You did very well on the blushing and fading, awesome drawing.  Do you use fingers to blend?

----------

lasweetswan (10-21-2011)

----------


## lasweetswan

> Very nice!  You did very well on the blushing and fading, awesome drawing.  Do you use fingers to blend?


I actually used makeup applicators and q-tips!

----------


## decensored

wow that's really cool!

----------

lasweetswan (10-21-2011)

----------


## jsschrei

Very nice artwork! Beautiful subject too  :Smile:

----------

lasweetswan (10-21-2011)

----------


## MidSouthMorphs

> I actually used makeup applicators and q-tips!


Nice, I have never used that technique.  I learned something new!  I am going to try it in my next drawing.  Thanks!

----------


## lasweetswan

> Nice, I have never used that technique.  I learned something new!  I am going to try it in my next drawing.  Thanks!


It works awesome. I draw lots of women also. I use the makeup wedges, they are like $1-2 dollars for a bag.

----------


## Jonas@Balls2TheWall

Skills!!!

----------

lasweetswan (10-21-2011)

----------


## cmack91

thats really amazing, its definitly up there in the best drawings ive seen done with a #2 :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------

lasweetswan (10-22-2011)

----------


## Ch^10

Wow, that is awesome, you are a great artist! Want to do my clown next?!  :Wink:

----------

lasweetswan (10-22-2011)

----------


## lasweetswan

> Wow, that is awesome, you are a great artist! Want to do my clown next?!


Possibly!!  :Razz:

----------


## EverEvolvingExotics

Great job!  It looks perfect.

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Impressive art work!  You have some skills girl!

----------


## lasweetswan

> Great job!  It looks perfect.


Thank you!!




> Impressive art work!  You have some skills girl!


Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Skittles1101

:Love:  it!!

----------


## lasweetswan

> it!!


Thanks Leah! :Very Happy:

----------


## BallsUnlimited

thats amazing you deff got talent. would love to see more of these in the future

----------


## jjmitchell

That is awesome!! beautiful drawing

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

All I can say is W :Surprised: W, you are very talented  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown: .

As a owner you always take great pride when people compliment your animals but this is the ULTIMATE compliment it does not get any better than that.

It is the copycat

----------


## corgigirl9

That is very cool. Great Job!

----------

lasweetswan (10-22-2011)

----------


## lasweetswan

> All I can say is WW, you are very talented .
> 
> As a owner you always take great pride when people compliment your animals but this is the ULTIMATE compliment it does not get any better than that.
> 
> It is the copycat


I'm so happy that you approve  :Embarassed:  
It was hard to replicate such a beautiful original!

----------


## Jessica Loesch

looks amazing.  Almost like you traced it, it's so good!  I can draw like that but only when I trace lol... otherwise it only looks SORTA good.  So props to you!!! That is outstanding!  Very impressed!!!  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------


## lasweetswan

> looks amazing.  Almost like you traced it, it's so good!  I can draw like that but only when I trace lol... otherwise it only looks SORTA good.  So props to you!!! That is outstanding!  Very impressed!!!


I appreciate it! Maybe I'll do another one soon!

----------


## Skittles1101

I'll volunteer one of my critters  :Wink:   :Love:

----------

lasweetswan (10-23-2011)

----------


## angllady2

Do you take commissions?

I'd love to have a few really nice drawings of morphs I could frame and hang in my snake room.  

Gale

----------

lasweetswan (10-23-2011)

----------


## rabernet

Wow! Amazing! Color me jealous! I'd love one of my clown, if you ever wanted to do another! LOL

----------

lasweetswan (10-23-2011)

----------


## lasweetswan

> Do you take commissions?
> 
> I'd love to have a few really nice drawings of morphs I could frame and hang in my snake room.  
> 
> Gale


Sure!!  :Very Happy:  Let's see what you've got!

----------


## sookieball

i would totally get that tattooed. 
super nice!

----------


## The Mad Baller

Simply Awesome drawing looks great!!!! I'm sure u could generate some extra income as a side job/Hobby doing drawings of peoples snakes or just any snakes reptiles u draw. Shoot I need a drawing/ideas for a whole back piece for a tattoo that I'd be willing to pay for.
thanks for sharing with us.

----------


## LotsaBalls

That's sweet! We should have an art section!

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> That's sweet! We should have an art section!


That would be the creative corner  :Wink:

----------


## BigFootePits

wow... thats some good work right there! :Dancin' Banana:

----------

lasweetswan (10-23-2011)

----------


## TheReptileEnthusiast

Wow, super nice job! Very impressive.

----------

lasweetswan (10-24-2011)

----------

